# Rye



## Tacitus (Dec 30, 2012)

Anyone cook with rye?

I have a line on a big bag of rye, and thought it might add some variety to my long term bulk preps.

How long do rye berries last? Can they be stored sealed with oxygen absorbers? I'm seeing indications on some sites that indicate that they might not last as long as oat berries or wheat berries.

Besides bread, does anyone use rye in their cooking?

Can you grow rye berries that you buy? (These are non-GMO, organic.)


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't know about cooking with Rye, I usually drink mine. LOL


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Tacitus said:


> Anyone cook with rye?
> 
> I have a line on a big bag of rye, and thought it might add some variety to my long term bulk preps.
> 
> ...


Ground for flour for a great hearty bread or whole for hot cereal, better than meat on soups,1 year maybe more with proper storage.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

camo2460 said:


> I don't know about cooking with Rye, I usually drink mine. LOL


http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images?_adv_prop=image&fr=chr-yie10&va=single+malt+liquor:D


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

RTG, the web site you gave doesn't work for some reason, but you know I was just kidding right ?


----------



## gam46 (Jan 24, 2011)

Bumping up. Rye berries can be cooked whole and used as other cooked grains. They can also be sprouted before using. I like having them for a bit of difference along the way. I think I recall that rye is a higher protein grain than some.


----------

